# NBA Slam Dunk RIP.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Does anybody beside me else think it should be put to rest.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No...last night had some of the most difficult and creative dunks ever. Griffin was handed the title, unfortunately.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Normally I would agree with the OP... but last night was actually a big step up from most of my recent memory.

I still wish they would tone down the props a little... The two-backboard thing was creative... but the doll on the rim wasn't so much.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I would hate to see one of these players get hurt.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's 1 hour out of every year .. How many people were in the stands .. paying people? How many watched (good or bad)? Nah, this event isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> It's 1 hour out of every year .. How many people were in the stands .. paying people? How many watched (good or bad)? Nah, this event isn't going anywhere.


Not only that... but it's more than just the hour we see on TV... I think the fans that actually attend these extra events get more fun out of it than we get in the limited 1 hour covered on TV.

They really try to make it a long event... not just a 1 day all-star game... so I think none of these mainstays are going anywhere.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Clicking on this topic, once again, I was forwarded to webface.com and had to hit the 'back' button to get here.

Is this going to keep happening?

(URL that I was forwarded to in case the admins/mods want to research this was: http://mywebface.mywebsearch.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=GRxdm255&sub_id=203327_8891)

Ordinarily I would put this in another forum but I thought it might help to put it in the actual topic that I was auto-forwarded away from.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

djlong said:


> Clicking on this topic, once again, I was forwarded to webface.com and had to hit the 'back' button to get here.
> 
> Is this going to keep happening?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to run virus scan on your PC.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Sounds like you need to run virus scan on your PC.


Not just that, but also a spyware scan. It sounds like you have some spyware caught up somewhere. Download and run Spybot. That usually does the trick for me.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Except that it showed up on unrelated computers and ONLY affected DBSTALK (of all the places I visit). I have a thread in the Admin section with more details after it happened again last night on a computer that hadn't been used for surfing in WEEKS. I did some more digging and discovered there are a few other forum-type sites that have been hit by this. Apparently, someone got a script through Google's AdSense filters. There are no less than 4 different anti-malware/spyware/virus when I tally the different machines (from Norton, to McAffee to MSE and something else on the PC at work I don't recognize).

I apologize for the OT interruption.


----------

